# Eröffnung der Flowtrails Bad Orb



## Climax_66 (3. Juni 2017)

Offizielle  Eröffnung der Flowtrails in Bad Orb.
Samstag 10.Juni ab 9.30Uhr


Auf euer Kommen freuen sich
Fritz Dänner und Klaus Bergfeld

Programm für das Eröffnungsevent: 

10.06.2017
 Anbieter von Testräder und Marken ganztägig
• Bikeschmiede Ahl -  Cube, Flyer
• Bike-Schule Trailflow und Bold 
• Bikework Desch – Scott, Giant 
• Tobsensworld - Rocky Mountain 
• Autohaus Nix

09:30 Uhr Geführte Tour für Mountainbiker, zum Einstieg Flowtrail bzw. zum Eventgelände 15 Km 480 Hm.
Ausgangspunkt: 
Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine in Bad Orb Bahnhofsstraße.

10:00 Uhr Geführte Tour für Mountainbiker, kennen lernen der Trail-Sektionen
Ausgangspunkt: Parkplatz Haselruhe

11:00 Uhr Treffen der politischen Mandatsträger und Besichtigung des Flowtrails im Haseltal

12:00 Uhr Enthüllung der Informationstafel mit Grußworten 
• NP-Vorsitzende Frau Simmler, 
• Bürgermeister Herr Weiß
• Spessart Tourismus Management, Herr Mosbacher
• Mountainbiker (DIMB) Thomas Kleinjohann

13:00 Uhr Bankeinweihung der VR-Bank Challenge-Sieger 2016

14:00 Uhr Geführte Tour für Mountainbiker, kennen lernen der Trail-Sektionen
Ausgangspunkt: Parkplatz Haselruhe

16:00 Uhr Geführte Tour für Mountainbiker, kennen lernen der Trail-Sektionen
Ausgangspunkt: Parkplatz Haselruhe

18:00 Uhr Offizielles Ende der Veranstaltung

 Getränke und Essen durch die Helfervereinigung der THW-Ortsgruppe Bad Orb
 Kaffee und Kuchen durch DeHoGa während der Bankeinweihung
 Davor und danach bei Daniel im Jagdhaus Haselruhe

Sonntag 11.06.2017

Die Bikeschule Trailflow und Bold bieten am Sonntag die Möglichkeit an, nochmals Mountainbikes zu testen, falls jemand am Samstag zu kurz kam.







Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pmbarney (8. Juni 2017)

Um 9.30 Uhr bin ich dabei! Die Flow Trails Bad Orb gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

